# Wood Gas for Running Your Car?



## jbillh

Hi Folks,

Is it reasonable to think you could use a wood gas system to run a car?

Is this just too impractical?

What other alternatives do you suggest for making your own fuel that would work in an average car?

Thanks for any insights!

Bill


----------



## SurvivalNut

There was a program during WWII promoting the use of woodgas vehicles in the USA. At an auction I purchased an original set of plans that the program office would send out on request for free. They apparently worked. There was more use overseas during and after WWII in Europe of similar devices. 

Since I am not mechanically inclined, I filed them away in my apocalyptic library. Thanks for reminding me. 

I'll pull them out and get my webmaster to post them for me.


----------



## nj_m715

MEN has the old plans somewhere on their site. There are newer plans with some upgrades floating around and plenty of youtube videos about them. If you have access to an unlimited supply of woodchips, go for it. Most guys build it into a small pick up because you need the room in the bed. I've seen old photo's of them hanging off the bumpers on cars, but I don't think you'll get away with that in most places today. 
You'll need a lot of wood because it has much less btu's per unit compared to fuel.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Some resources...

Wood gas generator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Low-tech Magazine: Wood gas vehicles: firewood in the fuel tank

Use a Wood-gas Generator to Power Your Truck


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

FEMA has a pamphlet out fer buildin a wood gas generator, I don't have a link handy, but google it an ya should find it perty quick.

It can be done an I plan on makin a conversion on one a my generators so it will run on wood gas. They will also work on dried manure as well! Apocolypes Penn show built one that ran on horse droppins, weren't real popular in town!


----------



## nj_m715

Nice, now that's renewable energy.


----------



## Tirediron

Wood gas can be used for a motor fuel, but it would need to be a last resort fuel, it is lower in power out put by a longways , it has to be cooled and cleaned before it goes into the engine, it would prolly be good for a stationary application especially if the "waste" heat could be recaptured for something like warming a green house, it should be an ideal fuel for a post oil saw mill, cause tha fuel would be a waste product anyway. Gasoline and diesel will always (in a semi functional society) be just a little cheaper than the work involved to make "alternatives" worth it for for most people.


----------



## jbillh

Wow,

Thanks to all of you for some great info!

Looks like I now have some homework to do! ; - )

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## nj_m715

Gasifiers are better for vehicles than for stationary motors because they have a shaker tray for the ash (unless they've changed in recent years). You might get enough vibration to shake down the ash if you connect a solid rod from the motor of the genset to the skin of your gasifier. If not you to build something to shake the tray every now and then. Think about a timer and an electric motor with an off balanced wheel or a saws-all bolted to the skin, anything to cause vibration.
Plenty of guys are using them. Some are capturing the gas in a bladder like an old waterbed and using it later to cook. A small weight on top of the bladder makes enough pressure to move the gas to a turkey fryer or grill. Other guys don't like the idea of having 100 cubic feet of explosive gas sitting in the backyard. 
Alternatives make sense for many people as long as you have a good source of fuel. I looked real hard at gasifiers, but I went with wvo because I can get plenty of it around here. A gasifier is great if you have access to wood chips or sawdust. Maybe a friend or family member has a tree company, a construction company clearing ground or a lumber yard. 
There are a few guys converting the old listers and listeroids to run on woodgas. They're adding a spark plug and ignition system to them with pretty god results. Woodgas burns very clean like LP. Your motors should last longer. 
A chp system is great, but not really needed especially when your fuel is nearly free. I've been collecting the parts for a small wvo powered welder/generator while I wait for my back to get well enough to build it. I might run the exhaust through an old ng fired water heater to scavenge some waste heat for the garage, but it's just gravy. I'll be happy to have free (almost) back up power. If you invest a lot of money you pretty much need to build a chp system to help break even. Guys have hung large car/truck radiators w/ electric fans inside their buildings and ran the exhaust through it to make use of the heat. Just remember if you collect too much heat and cool the exhaust too much, you'll start to get a lot of condensation in the smoke pipe. If your exhaust is above 300f you'll be good.


----------



## nj_m715

This guy wants to sell you his kit, but it does give you a good idea how it works. 
Most guys build them from things like 55g drums or old LP or water tanks


----------



## ajsmith

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Apocolypes Penn show built one that ran on horse droppins, weren't real popular in town!


I saw that on Apocalypse Penn, That old truck was way under powered but it got them there and back. I watched two shows and then it wasn't on any more, sucks


----------



## jbillh

Cool Video, but how does that turn into fuel for a car?

Sorry, I'm not clear on that part. 

Anyone care to explain it to me? ; - )

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## pinqlady57

jbillh said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Is it reasonable to think you could use a wood gas system to run a car?
> 
> Is this just too impractical?
> 
> What other alternatives do you suggest for making your own fuel that would work in an average car?
> 
> Thanks for any insights!
> 
> Bill


i just watched the colony the guys used wood smole as fuel to run the generator. also saw last yr a tractor running off wood smoke. I;m not technical to figure it out. hope some one has some tips on it.


----------



## nj_m715

Jbill, You pipe the gas to get sucked right into the air intake. The gas is flammable, so it explodes when the spark plug fires. The more gas you feed it, the faster the motor turns. Just like running a motor or LP. I have run my log splitter and lawn mower on LP by just piping the gas into the carb. It's a near free LP conversion and works great for any motor with a fixed rpm. It gets more expensive if you need to throttle up and down like you would for a vehicle.


----------



## Tirediron

the fuel component is carbon monoxide, which is converted to carbon dioxide thru the engine 
Wood gas generator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
if you are googling the subject "producer gas" works better than wood gas


----------



## jbillh

Thanks Gents!

This is a subject I have been interested in for a long time now. I'm just now starting to look at it more seriously.

I appreciate the help!

Bill


----------



## LincTex

AUSTRALIAN ROAD TRIP ON WOOD GAS:

The Woodfired Gas Producer


----------



## efbjr

*Picture this...*



nj_m715 said:


> I've seen old photo's of them hanging off the bumpers on cars, but I don't think you'll get away with that in most places today.
> You'll need a lot of wood because it has much less btu's per unit compared to fuel.


I would love to see the reaction of the clerk at the DMV when you go to register a wood burning car,... and the reaction of the guy who does the emissions inspection! :gaah::dunno:


----------



## jbillh

You know...the more I learn about this the more I appreciate good ol' gasoline!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

View attachment woodgas generator FEMA.pdf


I downloaded the information from the FEMA website.


----------



## LincTex

mosquitomountainman said:


> View attachment 1099
> 
> 
> I downloaded the information from the FEMA website.


It works...barely.
There are much better designs available.


----------



## LincTex

jbillh said:


> You know...the more I learn about this the more I appreciate good ol' gasoline!


I would convert a vehicle only as a very LAST resort. I would try to use some sort of alcohol fuel or whatever first.

My interest in wood gas is to pipe it into the air intake pipe of my diesel genset. Kind of like propane injection in diesel trucks... but not entirely. The governor on the injection pump just slowly reduces the amount of diesel injected to maintain constant RPM as needed. Folks that use natural gas injection claim up to 90% nat gas/10% diesel of some types of diesels. I would like to experiment with this. Even if I cut the diesel usage by 50%-60% it would be worthwhile.


----------



## jbillh

mosquitomountainman said:


> View attachment 1099
> 
> 
> I downloaded the information from the FEMA website.


Thanks for the link! I've saved it as well.

It all seems a little over my head but I think I could pull off a version of it in a bind.

Take Good Care,

Bill


----------



## The_Blob

LincTex said:


> I would convert a vehicle only as a very LAST resort. I would try to use some sort of alcohol fuel or whatever first.
> 
> My interest in wood gas is to pipe it into the air intake pipe of my diesel genset. Kind of like propane injection in diesel trucks... but not entirely. The governor on the injection pump just slowly reduces the amount of diesel injected to maintain constant RPM as needed. Folks that use natural gas injection claim up to 90% nat gas/10% diesel of some types of diesels. I would like to experiment with this. Even if I cut the diesel usage by 50%-60% it would be worthwhile.


I wonder what percentages you could get with biodiesel or even just WVO... :hmmm: ... would be good to know for *resource management*


----------



## nj_m715

You can run 100% wvo on many diesels, the older, the better. Most guys start and shut down on diesel, but if it's over 50f you can get away with starting on cold wvo on some motors. Wvo is a good prepper resource. You can stock hundreds of gallons for next to nothing and it has tons of uses. You can burn it for transportation, heat, light, electricity and you can make soap.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Conversion to wood/gas is easier than about any other fuel. I hear a lot of talk about bio-diesel, alcohol and methane but all are more difficult to produce and store in the quantities you'll need. Wood/gas is about as low-tech as you're going to find. It was used extensively in Europe during WW2 under wartime conditions. 

That's something to think seriously about in a SHTF situation.


----------



## Tirediron

mosquitomountainman said:


> Conversion to wood/gas is easier than about any other fuel. I hear a lot of talk about bio-diesel, alcohol and methane but all are more difficult to produce and store in the quantities you'll need. Wood/gas is about as low-tech as you're going to find. It was used extensively in Europe during WW2 under wartime conditions.
> 
> That's something to think seriously about in a SHTF situation.


The main stream just loves to complicate thing to death Bio diesel is a good example. where are people going to get DRY mehanol to make it and as nj_m715 has said may times WVO works just fine with a few modifacations. but people want complicated answers and the involvement of at least 2 big corporation in any solution :nuts:


----------



## LincTex

mosquitomountainman said:


> Wood/gas is about as low-tech as you're going to find. It was used extensively in Europe during WW2 under wartime conditions.


It is basic, yes - but is not an "easy" way to get transportation running.

You really must try experimenting and get some first-hand experience with this idea... for every success there are 50 failures. Keeping abrasive particles out of the engine is a real challenge, and so is keeping your filters from getting plugged solid with tar. It is not "easy".


----------



## BillS

I don't want to be the only person driving a car after the collapse. It wouldn't be safe.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

BillS said:


> I don't want to be the only person driving a car after the collapse. It wouldn't be safe.


I agree completely, however, if it isn't a total collapse alternate fueled vehicles might be a real benefit. With gasoline prices constantly escalating alternate fuels might be a viable resource for a lot of things. Even now for many people, making your own fuel may be better than buying it. 
We have a lot more wood available than any other raw material. If we can get one vehicle converted to wood/gas it will save us money. We live on a very low income and produce most of what we use. Our money is spent on phone/internet service, vehicle insurance, property taxes and fuel.

We don't have a pig farm for producing methane nor do we have acres of soybeans, corn, etc. to make bio-fuels (alcohol or diesel). What we have is wood.

Obviously wood/gas has its problems but we aren't the type to sit around helplessly wringing our hands over it's inconveniences. Our goal is self-sufficiency and fuel for our vehicles is one of the last bastions we need to overcome. We've figured up how much time we have in every quart of home grown and canned peas and it would make more sense to get a job and buy them. But the way we live isn't about convenience. It's about self-sufficiency. We want to meet as many of our needs as we can ourselves.

We lived too many years on the 9to5 treadmill. We prefer our way of life now.

Linc Tex: Obviously you have an opinion on what doesn't work or is impractical. I don't think anyone (myself included) is expecting wood/gas to be without it's problems. However, it is a tested technology that was used extensively in Europe during WW2. Obviously, (again!) it wasn't an ideal solution since most of those vehicles were re-converted to gasoline as soon as it became available. It did work however and when times get tough, survivors find solutions.

While your negative response might provide some benefit as a warning, Do you have any practical or constructive solutions to alternative power for vehicles? If so, pehaps you could post them. I'm definitely open to new ideas.


----------



## nj_m715

If you think something is a good idea or will save money, why wait for madmax? Jump in now, get the bugs worked out and start saving money. I didn't take his comment as negative, just a warning. As the guy that helped get me started turning wrenches used to say "If it was easy, anybody could do it". The important thing to think about is the fuel source. If you have wood and an old gas vehicle to play with, than go for it. I like wvo for several reasons. I can get, it's not too heavy for me to move. I can hold a hose and turn on a pump, but I can't haul around a truck load of wood. It has several uses, it's easy to store and it's an energy dense liquid fuel. But you have to be able to get it. A boat isn't much good in a desert so matching your choice to the fuel available is important.

If you want something to read here's a noob wvo thread to answer basic questions. Remember biod and wvo are not the same. Many people think it's the same thing. There's a yahoo woodgas group that has hours of reading if that's the route you want to go.

http://biodiesel.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/159605551/m/347104314


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I took it as negative along with other responses he's made.

For example:


LincTex said:


> It works...barely.
> There are much better designs available.


Perhaps a more positive approach would be to post some sources for the "better" designs. If a person has a better way of doing things then lets hear it. How about making a meaningful contribution rather than a negative quip?

Again, if there are better ways of doing something then spit it out. If the plans in the link provided need improvement then how about specifics? But to simply say, "It works,...barely. There are much better designs available," is, if not negative, pretty much useless.


----------



## nj_m715

I'm not a woodgas guy, but I have been following the yahoo group. It seems the fema plans are simple to make and they do work, but they make tar that can gum up the motor and stick valves. It looks like some guys have built them for their 1st unit, than moved on to bigger and better things like the get unit. I didn't take it as negative. I took it as a true statement, maybe because I know many people have had problems with them and it's viewed as an inferior design. I suggest that you read, read and read. I spent almost following several forums before I got started. There's a few different options, each one has pro's and con's. I looked for success stories from guys with similar vehicles, weather etc. and tried to copy their work.

http://gekgasifier.com


----------



## LincTex

I apologize if I am sounding critical, but the M715 driver has it right. I have done some experimenting with woodgas, and it is difficult to make the generator work WELL, extremely labor intensive and very much NOT beginner friendly. Success only comes after much trial.

Everyone always likes to say: "Yeah, but they did it successfully in WWII!" and you see all these old war era gasifier equipped vehicles, and that John Deere 1020 in the FEMA guide.... but they don't tell the whole story.

My best advice is to try a small scale unit for a generator (that runs at one speed and constant load) and experiment for a year or so trying to make it work and learn from that.

It seems once you get into "vehicle" sized units, getting a good, reliable, steady stream of high quality, dry, and particle free gas will be a genuine challenge. (and only for the retired and single, do not attempt this if you are still married)

If you can make these all happen *at once*:
Reliable (works at all speeds and loads)
Steady stream (enough when you need it)
High quality (burnable)
Dry (get the water vapor out)
Particle free (ash and abrasives)
Tar Free (engine will still start the next day because the valves aren't stuck)
Filters that won't plug in 20-50 miles

^ - - Then you will be successful.

But, good luck on the journey. It isn't easy, and not for the ones that want a quick and easy solution. There is NOTHING quick and easy about woodgas, ever.


----------



## Tirediron

LincTex said:


> I apologize if I am sounding critical, but the M715 driver has it right. I have done some experimenting with woodgas, and it is difficult to make the generator work WELL, extremely labor intensive and very much NOT beginner friendly. Success only comes after much trial.
> 
> Everyone always likes to say: "Yeah, but they did it successfully in WWII!" and you see all these old war era gasifier equipped vehicles, and that John Deere 1020 in the FEMA guide.... but they don't tell the whole story.
> 
> My best advice is to try a small scale unit for a generator (that runs at one speed and constant load) and experiment for a year or so trying to make it work and learn from that.
> 
> It seems once you get into "vehicle" sized units, getting a good, reliable, steady stream of high quality, dry, and particle free gas will be a genuine challenge. (and only for the retired and single, do not attempt this if you are still married)
> 
> If you can make these all happen *at once*:
> Reliable (works at all speeds and loads)
> Steady stream (enough when you need it)
> High quality (burnable)
> Dry (get the water vapor out)
> Particle free (ash and abrasives)
> Tar Free (engine will still start the next day because the valves aren't stuck)
> Filters that won't plug in 20-50 miles
> 
> ^ - - Then you will be successful.
> 
> But, good luck on the journey. It isn't easy, and not for the ones that want a quick and easy solution. There is NOTHING quick and easy about woodgas, ever.


You covered that well, wood gas has been romanticized as the perfect EOTW fuel, but it requires a lot of work to build a workable system. An austrailian couple did a documentry of a trip accross their country, they destroyed their first engine in no time .http://www.angelfire.com/ak5/energy21/woodfire.htm


----------



## md1911

Back before ww2 they had steam autos also. Just a thought. Electric car. Fire makes steam steam turns turbin. Turbin makes electricty. Any thoughts


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Tirediron said:


> You covered that well, wood gas has been romanticized as the perfect EOTW fuel, but it requires a lot of work to build a workable system. An austrailian couple did a documentry of a trip accross their country, they destroyed their first engine in no time .http://www.angelfire.com/ak5/energy21/woodfire.htm


Thanks for the link. That's the kind of information I'm looking for.


----------



## Tirediron

md1911 said:


> Back before ww2 they had steam autos also. Just a thought. Electric car. Fire makes steam steam turns turbin. Turbin makes electricty. Any thoughts


Steam is prolly a better way to use wood or other solid flammables, but it requires more work than an internal combustion gasoline engine. the steam being under constant pressure is also dangerous, but it is a workable solution. Design information seems hard to find also.


----------



## md1911

Tirediron. I'm not sure but I think studebaker made a stem car in 1920. But I'm not 100% on that ill look it up somewhere in my grandpas stuff. He has or had bluprints from a working steam car including all the specifucations.


----------



## md1911

I was mistaken it was a stanly steam car you can go to www.stanleysteamcarriage.comand get a lot of information


----------



## Tirediron

I will have a look, can never have too much knowledge.:2thumb:


----------



## LincTex

I read an old Rail Road research doc sometime a while back (from the early 1940's?)that showed the amount of BTU's required to move a "standard" load with a steam locomotive versus a diesel locomotive... the amount of extra fuel needed to do the same job with steam was substantial.

Hence, we no longer have any steam locomotives anymore.


----------



## md1911

My thought was it is eiser to make a steam whatever plus fuel is more availible. If we don't have modern conviences then disel isn't readly availible. The bio diesel is ok but over the long term it is very hard on the motor.


----------



## nj_m715

Would you consider 10yrs long term?


----------



## md1911

No I would not consider 10 years llong term. But I know 2 ^amilys that make bio diesel and both have had problems with their trucks gumming up in the fuel system. Both have been using bio diesel for about 2 years.. I rebuilt both engins for them


----------



## Jezcruzen

Bean gas got me kicked out of a car one time!


----------



## nj_m715

Do you know what was gummed up or how they failed and if they were making biodiesel or just mixing the fuel, like diesel secret? I think they might not have filtered well or made some other mistake. I've seen plenty of vehicles run on straight veggie for 10+ yrs and I'd consider that long term. Most people have new cars every 3-6 years. I like to keep them as long as they still run good and meet my needs.


----------



## md1911

I can't say how they make their bio diesel because I don't know. However it looked like tar on the inside of the injectors. It was burnt.


----------



## nj_m715

It sound's like they may have fallen for this stuff
http://www.dudadiesel.com/DSE.php
I'd like to know happened. Wvo works well in most diesels when you follow the guidelines. My car has paid for itself many times over. A few motors have common failures on diesel and wvo only makes it worse. It doesn't mean it can't be done, it just means you need to take extra care.


----------



## md1911

Could be ill ask them and see


----------



## Tirediron

I still can't see why people get sucked into the bio diesel head ache, WVO or SVO work well without the risk of alcohol in the injection system.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I think a lot of us are looking for long-term, low-tech, sustainability.


----------



## ToddT58

Regarding woodgas, I've been involved in it for about four years. Very interesting both as a vehicle fuel and to power a generator. But, y'all are correct... the tars will ruin the valves in no time. Just like road tar... when it's hot, it is pretty fluid. Let it cool down and it becomes hard as a rock.

I've read that the gasifiers in Europe during WWII ran on charcoal instead of wood. They regulated the charcoal business like we regulate the gasoline market for fuel quality. And, charcoal won't have nearly the tar issues as the volatiles have been cooked out already. Also, more BTU per pound and better flow through the gasifier. Bridging and moisture content are a real problem.

In a worse case scenario, we may have to add a second step to our fuel production. Torrefied wood is also very interesting as a soil amendment as well. The process is self-fueling after you get it going.

As for the WVO/biodiesel issue, I have over 200,000 miles running on grease of one sort or the other... heated WVO in a two tank system, biodiesel and/or a WVO blend like the Diesel Secret Energy. Over 280k miles on the clock and I'm still running on original injectors. Fuel prep is crucial!

By the way, I run my small business off the grid already... biofuels running a diesel generator plus just a touch of solar (too expensive!).


----------



## Tirediron

Thank you for you addition to this thread, actual experience is nice to hear:2thumb:


----------



## groupsurvival

*Alternative Fuels*

I am looking for cheap fuel that I can make at home and use in my car. I was working on the hydrogen method with a veteran friend of mine who was a very knowledgeable mechanic. However, he died last year of war wounds.

I am not that good at automobile engine modifications so I am looking for survivalists who also understand hydrogen, alcohol and other alternative fuel options.

I have read many books but they were not helpful.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dunappy

Dang I missed this thread when I posted mine. As for the wood gas, there is a guy in Georgia who's been converting all his vehicles to wood gas and has been operating them for several years now. The article about it is in the latest Mother Earth news. Additionally the Denver Zoo is running a vehicle on "poop" gas They are peletizing all their animal poop along with most of their "visitor trash" and burning it in one of their Vehicles. The Vehicle is currently touring the country.


----------



## ToddT58

Actually, he's in Alabama. And he runs all his farm trucks on woodgas, including pulling heavy cattle trailers! 

Making woodgas is easy. Making clean, tar-free gas is much harder. 

Check out the Mother Earth News article. They did a good job explaining how it works.


----------



## horseman09

My understanding is that running the raw gas through a 55 gallon drum filled with dry wood chips will remove the tar and most other impurities. I don't know that for a fact, but I read it somewhere.


----------



## NaeKid

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news...ewan+mechanic+builds+wood/11234292/story.html

*Going against the grain: Saskatchewan mechanic builds wood-burning truck*



> _NEAR MORTLACH_ - Cal Rader has two options when his truck is low on fuel: go to a gas station or pull up to a wood pile.
> 
> "(It's) a lot of fun, especially when you can go down the road and you can pass the service stations and you can give a wave," Rader, 72, said Tuesday at his home north of Mortlach.
> 
> Rader is the proud creator of a hybrid red and silver 1992 Dodge Dakota that runs on both wood chips and gasoline.
> 
> "Everybody talks about the price of gasoline and possibly someday the shortage of gasoline ... plus what carbon does to the environment. And, this really interested me," he said.
> 
> Rader, a mechanic and retired instructor at SIAST (now Saskatchewan Polytechnic) in Saskatoon, began the project in October. Then, last week, he started the truck with wood gas for the first time.
> 
> "When you hear the first few putts from the engine ... and as you start going down the road, I'll tell you, the old adrenalin is really flowing. It's quite a thing when you imagine going down the road and not having petroleum in it."
> 
> One pound of wood chips provides close to 1.6 km of driving and 16 pounds equals nearly four litres of gasoline, he explains.
> 
> The box of the truck has been customized for the wood conversion process with equipment such as three hand-built tanks, cooling rails, exhaust tubing and gas lines to the engine.
> 
> To begin the process, Rader pours two, 10-pound buckets of Spruce wood chips into one of the tanks called a wood hopper or gasifier. The wood chips are scorched to produce hydrogen, carbon monoxide and methane gases.
> 
> The gas mixture is transferred to another tank and cooled. It then passes through a hay filter to remove any soot from the wood burning and then eventually to gas lines connected to the engine.
> 
> The gases replace the gasoline normally needed for the internal combusion to make the engine run.
> 
> Rader notes that the technology is nothing new and is more popular in the U.S. But in Canada, he believes his hybrid wood-burning truck is the only one in the Prairies and one of five in Canada.
> 
> Rader did the work himself using "mostly junk," including a vacuum cleaner motor and plumbing valves, to create the hybrid. He estimates the conversion cost between $1,500 and $2,000.
> 
> Rader purchased the 1992 Dakota because it is lighter than other trucks and can accommodate the extra weight in the box. Since wood produces about 30 per cent less energy than gasoline, the truck's powerful V8 engine helps with maintaining a normal speed.
> 
> If the truck is running low on wood energy, Rader can flip a switch to gasoline and continue driving. But Rader is more concerned about the temperature in the hopper. Measured by a gauge inside the cab of the truck, if the temperature gets too high, it could melt a reactor inside the hopper tank.
> 
> Rader has added his own personal touch to the truck's appearance with the slogans "Burn Baby Burn" and "Smile with Every Mile" painted on the sides as well as "Powered by Wood" on both doors.
> 
> Although an experienced mechanic, converting the truck was something new. Rader was inspired by Wayne Keith, an Alabama-based enthusiast who has online tutorials, but also got advice chatting with other mechanics on *driveonwood.com*.
> 
> Even so, Rader admits that operating the truck is more difficult than the build.
> 
> "I'm a little bit green at this. I'm still learning," he said while driving on a dusty grid road. "The build accounts for about 25 per cent and learning to operate it about 75 per cent. And, I'm in the 75 (per cent)."


Thought this was an interesting article about using WoodGas recently.


----------

